# Décalé



## Voce

Salve,
In un'intervista a un ex politico ginevrino, progressista di estrazione protestante, mi sono imbattuto nel termine "*décalé*" in una domanda del giornalista.

La domanda è la seguente:

"En pleine vague soixante-huitarde, vous êtes nommés Président de l’Eglise Nationale protestante de Genève. Vous aviez 29 ans. Ne vous êtes-vous pas senti *décalé*?"

La mia traduzione:

"In piena ondata sessantottina lei è stato nominato presidente della Chiesa nazionale protestante di Ginevra. Aveva 29 anni. Non si è sentito *fuori sincrono*?"

Secondo voi "fuori sincrono" rende l'idea del termine originale?

Grazie per ogni suggerimento.


----------



## Landslide89

Io direi *"in controtendenza con i tempi"* visto che
*être décalé* = être *sans conformité*, sans rapport direct avec qqch ou qqn (Larousse).

Fuori sincrono a mio avviso è più adatto nel contesto di una traduzione tecnica. Il primo esempio che mi viene in mente:

"Il doppiaggio di quel film era fuori sincrono".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti e due,
Non andrebbe "fuori tempo"?


----------



## Landslide89

Ciao Matoupaschat! E' sempre un piacere parlare di traduzioni da e verso il francese con te...Personalmente io ho sempre sentito utilizzare l'espressione fuori tempo in un contesto musicale..Ad esempio:

Il gruppo suonava bene ma il cantante era *fuori tempo.*

La cosa più simile alla tua soluzione che mi venga in mente in questo momento è* "fuori dal (proprio) tempo" *che, se riferita ad esseri umani indica delle persone che per qualche motivo sperimentano un sentimento di esclusione, mentre se riferita ad elementi inanimati indica che questi destano sempre ammirazione, indipendentemente dal passare degli anni e dal mutamento delle abitudini e dei costumi*. Ad esempio: Roma è una città fuori dal tempo.
*
Intanto colgo l'occasione per fare a te e a tutti i visitatori del forum tanti auguri di buon anno...

Chiara


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Landslide,
È esattamente quello che volevo dire, fuori dalla battuta musicale. Deve essere possibile usare l'espressione in senso lato, no?
Grazie, tanti auguri anche a te. Buon anno a tutti gli amici del Forum!


----------



## Landslide89

Forse altri madrelingua mi correggeranno ma io non ho mai sentito utilizzare l'espressione *fuori tempo* in un contesto che non fosse quello musicale..Al limite c'è *"fuori tempo massimo" *ma non c'entra con il significato che si vuole rendere qui perché vuol dire che ormai è tardi per fare qualcosa..Si dice "Sei fuori tempo massimo (per avere figli ad esempio)" ma non "Sei fuori tempo" per dire che una persona fa delle scelte in contrasto con quelle della maggioranza dei propri coetanei...E in questo caso, se ho capito bene, si vuole dire che in pieno 68, un'epoca in cui la Chiesa è stata seriamente messa in discussione, il politico in questione ha fatto una scelta anticonformista accettando la presidenza della Chiesa protestante. Pensandoci bene un'altra possibilità sarebbe *fuori dal coro :"Non si è sentito (una voce) fuori dal coro?"* ma si perde il senso di temporalità implicito in "être décalé".


----------



## matoupaschat

Va bene, mi arrendo, sei tu la madrelingua . Infatti, stavo cercando un'espressione più breve, un po' come era venuta a Voce...


----------



## Elmoro

Esiste però *fuori dal tempo*, che in questo caso non ci starebbe male..


----------



## Landslide89

Già due voti per *"fuori dal tempo"*


----------



## matoupaschat

Tre!


----------



## Voce

Grazie a tutti!
Landslide89, dopo aver letto tutti i suggerimenti ho optato per la tua soluzione, ma ho apprezzato e fatto tesoro della discussione e ringrazio anche il grande Matoupaschat e Elmoro per i loro contributi, che come sempre non andranno perduti.
E a tutti e tre un buon anno di cuore!
Ciao.


----------

